# Your Arts Grant money is being well spent



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

The Kings Singers were a breath of fresh air in their day, and were able to perfectly balance the scholarly with the irreverent. The above footage is from after founding members Alaistair Hume and Simon Carrington left at the start of the 90s. Their six-part "Madrigal History Tour" documentary from 84 is still a classic:






(Emma Kirkby and Anthony Rooley performing near the end of that, plus Rooley in conversation - he should have done more of that sort of thing)


----------

